# Aggiornato sane-backends e niente più scan per gli utenti

## fbcyborg

Salve gente, 

di recente ho aggiornato sane-backends alla versione 1.0.21, e mi sono accorto che se lancio xsane da utente non mi rileva più lo scanner, mentre da root sì.

Probabilmente mi sono perso qualche messaggio di log da parte di sane-backends (non ritrovo il modo per recuperare i messaggi post-emerge  :Sad:  ) ed ora mi trovo a non poter più fare scansioni, se non da root.

Qualcuno ha idea di quale possa essere il problema?

EDIT: l'unico messaggio che ottengo da xsane è questo:

```
xsane failed to open device `brother2:bus4;dev1': Error during device I/O
```

----------

## k01

l'utente è nel gruppo scanner?

----------

## fbcyborg

Sì, "da sempre". Infatti non capisco. È la prima cosa che ho controllato.

L'unica cosa è che sane-backends che ho messo è marcato come ~. Però è strana questa cosa.

Inoltre ho notato che con l'aggiornamento si è "autocompilato" con tutte le use flag sane_backends_* attive!

EDIT: facendo il downgrade alla versione 1.0.19-r2, le cose sono tornate a funzionare. Dev'essere colpa di dispatch-conf o di qualche settaggio nuovo.

----------

## Zizo

Incuriosito dal problema ho provato ad installare "sane-backends-1.0.21" e "xsane-0.997".

Il tutto è avvenuto senza alcuna modifica a "make.conf" (per quanto riguarda la variabile "SANE_BACKENDS") e i file da aggiornare in /etc non avevano nulla a che fare con la configurazione dello scanner.

Settando correttamente "SANE_BACKENDS" viene installato solo quello specificato, al contrario della documentazione che copre ogni possibile backend.

Probabilmente il tuo problema è generato da una regola udev errata, di cui il changelog del pacchetto in questione è pieno: http://gentoo-portage.com/media-gfx/sane-backends/ChangeLog#ptabs.

Per quanto riguarda questo aspetto non posso verificare (o meglio per me sarebbe complesso) in quanto sane-backends è installato in una chroot e la regola di udev "39-libsane.rules" non ha alcun effetto sul sistema principale: nel mio caso è sufficiente essere nel gruppo usb e lp, ma è un discorso a parte.

EDIT: Ho riscontrato un effetto collaterale in sane-backends-1.0.21. In pratica non posso scannerizzare aree con un margine sinistro. Questo con una multifunzione "Canon Mp600R" e "pixma" come backend. La versione stabile 1.0.19-r2 non presenta lo stesso errore.

----------

